# Mounton Chapel, Pembrokeshire



## Exploretime (Feb 24, 2009)

This derelict chapel is in a lovely setting surrounded by forest and a good distance from any roads, which makes it nice and peaceful. I would imagine that the main reason that it fell into disrepair is that it can only be got to by a 15 minute walk, into the forest and across a field, it really is in the middle of knowhere! I love old churches and chapels with thier lovely carved stone windows and lovely timber roof construction. Unfortunatly someone has smashed all the grave tablets/stones inside, and they are left scattered in pieces across the floor.























Broken grave stones:






























Amazingly non of the lead had been stolen even one large bit was laying on the ground:






When i was leaving to go back through the forest i walked past an old stone gate post, on the floor next to it was this:






Any ideas why it was there, in the middle of knowhere? Id imagine P.O.W means Prisoner of war?

Much love.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 24, 2009)

That is beautiful church in a very secluded area by the look of the photos anyway. Was one of the pics a smashed Headstone.?


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 24, 2009)

Such a delightful old church in a lovely setting. I really can't understand the indecency that prompts people to smash up gravestones, though...nasty! :icon_evil
I was wondering if maybe there used to be a village there at one time as there are loads of lost villages across the country with just a few remains left, sometimes just leaving a church. Maybe there'd been a POW camp there during the war and they used the old church to hold services for the prisoners. It throws up a lot of questions...interesting stuff!


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 24, 2009)

epic find


----------

